# scaffolding



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone own their own?

IF so what do you own? where did you get it? 
other recommendations?

I have a fairly high interior coming up in... well 3 months actually. I was going to rent scaffolding, but I think I would prefer to own it for future use.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I rent when it comes to real scaffold and not a Baker set up.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Does anyone own their own?
> 
> IF so what do you own? where did you get it?
> other recommendations?
> ...


I rented 2 1/2 sections with wheel jacks for $182.00 for the week for a high ceiling living room.

I also laid 1/4 Masonite over the hardwood floor for protection.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Own a whole bunch of it. The only problem with owning vs renting... is storing it. Takes up a whole boat loat of space...

This is where I buy all my stuff.... www.birdladder.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It all depends on your needs. If you need to use full pipe staging often, then buy it and rent a storage unit to keep it. If you need only baker staging a few times a year, buy a number of sections. Baker staging is cheap and pays for it self the third use, plus it's not beat to crap. 

One issue about pipe stagging is the training to set it up. I do believe OSHA wants the person setting it up to have training - and I personally would not trust a full fledged set-up unless a highly trained person built it. 

As I said, all depends on your needs. 

Example, I would NOT want to set this up or tear it down after we hung the paper. This was between the third an fourth floor of a very upscale Boston address. The painting company had it set up and had it remain for us while we papered the stairs and landings.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Those walk boards look a bit sketchy Bill.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Depend on the job. A 2-3 tier rolling stage is good for some jobs. Full scaffolding for other and lifts that will fit through doorways are all potentials.

How long are you going to be up? Doing a color change, a mural, leafing a lid?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I own 8 ends, braces, decks, adjustable feet etc and wish I never spent the money on them as I have barely use them and they take up a pile of storage space. 

Rent them and put the price in your bid. I may sell mine in the spring and buy some hard bags for the bike or ? The price for rental out here is dirt cheap = These are weekly rates: $8 an end, $5 brace, $15 for a deck and $15 for wheels or adjustable feet and for $10 they will deliver and pick up!

Save your money and buy a Graco Proshot instead because I am certain it will make you more money that a few lifts of staging!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> It all depends on your needs. If you need to use full pipe staging often, then buy it and rent a storage unit to keep it. If you need only baker staging a few times a year, buy a number of sections. Baker staging is cheap and pays for it self the third use, plus it's not beat to crap.
> 
> One issue about pipe stagging is the training to set it up. I do believe OSHA wants the person setting it up to have training - and I personally would not trust a full fledged set-up unless a highly trained person built it.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Bill has em tied down on the ends.:thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Does anyone own their own?
> 
> IF so what do you own? where did you get it?
> other recommendations?
> ...



I agree with most, I own some baker, and rent the big stuff.

Baker pays for itself quick, is easy to use and it's nice to have some in good shape, the real staging costs a bundle, takes up a tonne of room, and you'll barely ever use the stuff.

Then again if you CAN see yourself getting job after job after job where you'll use a bunch of pipe staging maybe purchasing is in order, but none of the companies I've ever worked for owned any.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use mine, maybe twice a year, if that.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bummer to have to stage that because the houses are to close together. Its a rare thing for me to ever use scaffolding. I have walk boards that I use a lot on places we can't get with a ladder.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Bummer to have to stage that because the houses are to close together. Its a rare thing for me to ever use scaffolding. I have walk boards that I use a lot on places we can't get with a ladder.


Thats what I use most of the time, jacks and a plank. If I have more than two windows together, I plank it, a stretch of fascia or gutters, plank.....

How do you like that two man? I rarely use mine, just two dam heavy. Mostly use my one man 20' planks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been sharing one with another paint contractor (previous employer) I've used it more than ever now. He needed it for a week, lucky we were finished with our work. But would have messed me up if I hadn't. I have some jobs coming, they will be needed. I don't want to have to scramble to get one, So I just picked up 3 stages for 160 each from Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea it mostly gets used for siding jobs, and then we leave the pump jack poles in place so we can paint off them as well. They are heavy and really hard to work with, but when we have them out hands aren't in short supply.

I have the small telescoping warner that I use for stairways, or above entryways.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a follow up on comments about my pic.

we did not supply those planks, they were there. And you can tell from the landlubber quality knots, I did not tie them down. 

But they were fine. I have no problem working on wood planks, it's the sliding my bum across one that brings me to tears.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Over the years I have pick up some simi cheep. The last couple of years I have used it more than ever. But as I need I rent the rest. 
David


----------



## Roger Dodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Snappy scaffold. It's 29" wide and motorized. Dangerous too, I hear!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Just a follow up on comments about my pic.
> 
> we did not supply those planks, they were there. And you can tell from the landlubber quality knots, I did not tie them down.
> 
> But they were fine. I have no problem working on wood planks, it's the sliding my bum across one that brings me to tears.


I already knew that, my comment was not meant as a dig but just what popped into my impressionable mind at the time, could be in part of the camera since the cross bars looked a little off as well. I am sure it was a totally safe structure.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

We own Bil Jax scaffolding & it comes in handy 5-10 times a year. Baker on interior work & a great investment made was a scissor lift & trailer for commercial work.


----------

